# To Much Reloading



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well today was a first. It started back in October reloading .223, .204 and 20 Practical for the varmint rifles getting ready for this summer in Montana and Wyoming. 3000 rounds on the RCBS single stage press means 9000 pull downs on the handle. And 1000 rounds on the Dillon 550B for the .45's. Repetitive tendon injury. What ????!!!!! Trying to heal it up on my own with a brace and over the counter Ibu's and acetimetaphine didn't work. So off to the Orthopedic Doc. I go this morning. Exray and the news I could have done without. Cortizone injection into the tendons on the wrist. Damnnnnnnn. Brought a tear to my eye. Lesson learned. No more high volume reloading. Limit it to 500 a month. Feels better already. Oh Honey can I have another Jameson ??????


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, and I gave my nephew a bad time because he got tennis elbow from fly fishing and had to have it operated on. He learned to fly fish left handed while it healed.

I will have to remember this and go left handed part of the time;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have thought about placing a spring and a rope onto the press handle so that I could use my legs at times. That along with purchasing a progressive and attaching a motor to run it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Dillon. Just can't get to the point of loading rifle powders and not being able to make sure the powder is where it needs to be in the case.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What, only 500 rounds a month? Maybe you could hire some part time help. Maybe job some of the work out...I din know man, but 500 rounds a month, can't hadly see that gettin ya throu June.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> What, only 500 rounds a month? Maybe you could hire some part time help. Maybe job some of the work out...I din know man, but 500 rounds a month, can't hadly see that gettin ya throu June.


I know. Started running those numbers. That would take me 6 months. No Bueno. 1000 a month will get me through the winter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man Al, it's hell to get old.

I've been bedside with Mrs Goob the last couple years and during that time have reloaded thousands, perhaps millions, of bullets. It's good exercise, let me tell ya.










Al, I recommend switching hands like bowgy said.

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Man Al, it's hell to get old.
> 
> I've been bedside with Mrs Goob the last couple years and during that time have reloaded thousands, perhaps millions, of bullets. It's good exercise, let me tell ya.
> 
> ...


Now that right there is funny !!!


----------



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey I’ll come help you out! I’ll only charge in loaded bullets


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Do you know how much it hurts to blow Mt. Dew out of your nose? I now do.... Thanks Goob.


----------



## ShannonWhite (Feb 5, 2018)

Al Hansen said:


> Now that right there is funny !!!


good pic


----------



## Utah Gila (Sep 8, 2008)

So Al, any updates since the reloading blowout? We need to hear what you did with all those rounds up in Montana.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm al about reloading to get what I like in a load. Cost saving as well. But...……… after the trip to the Dr. and injections, just how much is the cost per cartridge now ???


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Cost !!! Medicare took care of it. LOL. And the rest of the story...… Great shoot. Lotsa dogs. It was very green, damp and the grass was tall. They had a lot of rain in Montana this year and the grass was very tall when we got there and after 10 + days it got a lot taller. Only shot 2000 + rounds. But the %'s were very high. That 20 Practical was awesome.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've shot dogs near Big timber years ago. (15 years or longer) Had a great time, and met some new friends. Need to go again.


----------



## Utah Gila (Sep 8, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Well today was a first. It started back in October reloading .223, .204 and 20 Practical for the varmint rifles getting ready for this summer in Montana and Wyoming. 3000 rounds on the RCBS single stage press means 9000 pull downs on the handle. And 1000 rounds on the Dillon 550B for the .45's. Repetitive tendon injury. What ????!!!!! Trying to heal it up on my own with a brace and over the counter Ibu's and acetimetaphine didn't work. So off to the Orthopedic Doc. I go this morning. Exray and the news I could have done without. Cortizone injection into the tendons on the wrist. Damnnnnnnn. Brought a tear to my eye. Lesson learned. No more high volume reloading. Limit it to 500 a month. Feels better already. Oh Honey can I have another Jameson ??????


Al, I use an old LEE LOADER for my .308 and 22-250 rifles. I can crank out about 20 rounds for each in a long afternoon. I NEVER HAVE PAINS in my joints afterwards. Trouble is, anything further out than 20 yards is a crap shoot.:grin:


----------

